# Crazy Bison



## jimiismydaddy (Jan 19, 2007)

From my trip to yellowstone. Most people probably have one of these. Kinda humorous.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 20, 2007)

lol... I love it


----------



## danir (Jan 20, 2007)

nice, it seems like the beast is pulling the cars.  
Dani


----------



## Alex06 (Jan 27, 2007)

Awesome shot!!


----------

